# Importing Shrimp From USA To Canada



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi guys, i was planning to get shrimps from USA and i've heard that i need importing license but on the website, people say that i don't need to.

if anyone bought anything from aquabid from usa can you share any information with me??

thank you


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As with importation of any livestock (plants, shrimp, fish, etc), you will need the particular license so that they can clear customs. Otherwise, without the proper paperwork, you are risking that customs will seize your package, destroy it, and then subsequently black list you (or worse, prosecute you).


----------

